# 2008 Specktra Raffle Donation Fundraiser!!



## Janice (Dec 3, 2008)

It's that time again! 2007's raffle donation fundraiser helped expand, upgrade and host many of the features we've enjoyed in 2008. This year I am campaigning again to raise funds for site improvements and the soon to come site redesign (the forum will not be redesigned, only the main site/blog). I _love _this website and enjoy sharing this resource and forum with all of you, I want Specktra to be here for MAC and cosmetics addicts for years to come. With your contributions I am able to hire technical support, pay licensing fees for software, pay the hosting service for the increasing demands on the dedicated server, and redesign the main site. _Member support is integral to providing this resource!_

This year I've taken the raffle to a new level and have changed how it works slightly. *There will be FOUR lots for the raffle, however you are only donating for a ticket for the GOLD (main) raffle prize.* Each ticket donation will also be your entry to the THREE lots (Pink, Red, Silver). I know you will agree they are well worth the donation for a raffle ticket for your chance to win!

Raffle tickets will be available through the entire month of December with the raffle being held on New Years Day! (1/1/2009)

*Raffle tickets donations are $5 per ticket. Donate 5 tickets for $25 and receive an additional ticket FREE!* You *MUST* include your Forum Username on your paypal transaction.

Now for the lots you will be eligible to win with your donation to Specktra!

*Pink* Raffle Lot





Sephora Sequin Pouch 
Sephora metallic purple nail polish 
Borgehese Bella Blackberry NP 
' 'Celestial Silver NP 
' ' Festa Cerise NP 
Sephora nourishing cuticle oil pen 
Sally Hansen 5 color nail lacquer kit x 2 
Sally Hansen LaCrosse manicure kit 
Sally Hansen LaCrosse pedicure kit 

*Red* Raffle Lot





Lancome Magnifique Perfume 
Kathy Hilton My Secret Perfume 
Korres Sunscreen SPF30 
Lancome remove all deep cleansing oil 
Origins Refreshing Body Powder 
Lancome BiFacial eye makeup remover 
Origins Sensory Therapy Peace of Mind 
Anastasia Brow Duality 
Prescriptives lip gloss in Twinkling 
Anastasia Precision Tweezers, BCA edition 
Lancome Juicy Tube in Cinnamon Brioche 
Lancome MultiVital Eye SPF28 sunscreen 
Lancome Advanced Replenshing and Reshaping Lip Color in Perfect Fig 
Lancome Color Fever Plumper in Quilted 
NARS Lipgloss in Female Trouble 
Chanel Intense Volume and Curl mascara in Smoky Brun 
*Silver* Raffle Lot





Stila Backstage Beauty eyeshadow palettes in Runway and Red Carpet 
Lip Polish in Glisten 
Lip Glaze in Vanilla 
Eyeshadow in Sajama 
Eyeshadow in Nanda Devi 
Eyeshadow in Kamit 
Eyeshadow Duo in Lily 
Eyeshadow Duo in Vieux Carre 
Eyeshadow Duo in Kajiki 
Eyeshadow Duo in Salome 
Cheek color in Hint 
Smudgepot in Bronze 
Refillable compact 
Sun SPF15 Bronzing Powder Shade 01 
Cherry Crush Lip and Cheek Stain 
Major Lash Mascara in Brown 

and the GRAND PRIZE *Gold* Raffle Lot





Antiquitease Finery Coral Lips 
Antiquitease Finery Pink Lips 
Antiquitease Finery Plum Lips 
MAC 169 blush brush 
MAC for Luella TLC Trot On 
MAC for Luella TLC pink pink to make the boys wink 
Paint Pot in Constructivist 
Paint Pot in Bare Study 
Fluidline in Blacktrack 
Fluidline in Uppity 
Eyeshadow in Suspicion 
' ' in Smoke and Diamonds 
' ' in Fountain Bleu 
' ' in Top Hat 
' ' in Clue 
' ' in Cloudburst 
' ' in Smut 
' ' in Carbon 
Pigment in Gold Stroke 
' ' in Melon 
' ' in Bell Bottom Blue 
' ' in Steel Blue 
' ' in Fairylite 
' ' in Violet 
' ' in Kitchmas 
Glitter Reflects in Very Pink 
Glitter Reflects in 3D Silver 
Lipglass in Jampacked 
' ' in Trifle 
' ' in Lure X 
' ' in Lightning 
' ' in 2N 
Lipstick in 2N 
' ' in Chintz on Chintz 
' ' in La Mode 
' ' in La Di Bra 
' ' in Antiquitease 
' ' in Zandra 
Prolongwear Lipcolor in Cocoa Lust / Sexy Sweet 
Mineralize ES Duo in Odd Couple 
Nail Lacquer in Naturally Rich 
' ' in Girls will be Girls 
Powder Blush in Sweetness 
' ' in Plum DuBois 
Mineralize Skin Finish in Dark / Natural Shimmer 
Eyeshadow Quad in Sweety Cakes 
' ' in Cours de Colour 
' ' in Pandemonium 

^ Seriously, this is like an instant MAC collection! I've put a great variety of MAC products together, including many LE and HTF collectibles. 

*Raffle tickets donations are $5 per ticket. Donate 5 tickets for $25 and receive an additional ticket FREE!*

Thank you so much for supporting Specktra with your raffle donations! You can also support the site through premium forum subscriptions, with a subscription your forum experience is upgraded and you will enjoy special benefits only available to subscribers. Additionally, during the Raffle Donation Fundraiser every forum subscription purchase or renewal will automatically be entered into the fundraiser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/payments.php

Raffle IS open to international members. 

Good luck!!

----------------------------

_DONATION FAQ_

*How do I enter?*
The paypal buttons in the first post will take you to the raffle page where you can make your donation. 

*Is this open to international members?*
Yes, absolutely!
*
How do I donate more than once?*
You can change the quantity when you are checking out via paypal.

*Can I donate more than once?*
Yes! You can donate as much or as little as you'd like.

*Can others donate for me?*
As long as the members forum username that the donation is being entered for is entered into the paypal details so I can track it back to that person, yes. 

*Can I donate for someone as a gift?*
Yes! See above.

*Will my Premium Forum Subscription count as 1 entry or more?*
Subscriptions will count as 1 entry per $5 increment per plan purchased.


----------



## SuSana (Dec 3, 2008)

Ooook everyone, I'm winning the grand prize so nobody get their hopes up please.  Thanks.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 3, 2008)

Holy cow!  Those items are amazing!!!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 3, 2008)

ok so if I donate a buncha times.. I gotta win that mac collection.. right?? LOL.. A girl can dream.....


----------



## redambition (Dec 3, 2008)

awesome prizes!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 3, 2008)

and.. Im getting my friends who arent into specktra... to donate, LOL in my name. Is that allowed??????? Cause I gotta win that.. sheesh!!!


----------



## soco210 (Dec 3, 2008)

*HOLY MAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

















thank you!!!!!!!!! *saves saves saves* must buy lots of ticketssss


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 3, 2008)

I want the silver or the gold lot!!!!!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 3, 2008)

Can international enter??


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 3, 2008)

OMG! my eyes got all big looking at all that MAC, *drools--and drools some more*


----------



## kokometro (Dec 3, 2008)

Look at that Mac.. I almost fell off my chair. I need a program.. lol


----------



## silverbelle282 (Dec 3, 2008)

:  drool:


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 3, 2008)

how do we enter?


----------



## Janice (Dec 3, 2008)

*How do I enter?*
The paypal buttons in the first post will take you to the raffle page where you can make your donation. 

*Is this open to international members?*
Yes, absolutely!
*
How do I donate more than once?*
You can change the quantity when you are checking out via paypal.

*Can I donate more than once?*
Yes! You can donate as much or as little as you'd like.

*Can others donate for me?*
As long as the members forum username that the donation is being entered for is entered into the paypal details so I can track it back to that person, yes. 

*Can I donate for someone as a gift?*
Yes! See above.

*Will my Premium Forum Subscription count as 1 entry or more?*
Subscriptions will count as 1 entry per $5 increment per plan purchased.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah!! This is so much fun!! I never win anything ...But I love the thought of the chance !! The prizes are AWESOME!!!!

Guys,  this raffle is for such a GREAT cause!!! Cause we love Specktra!!
Let's help keep this site growing and going strong!!


----------



## user79 (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow those will be some lucky winners!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 3, 2008)

oooh I will donate and keep my fingers crossed haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good luck everyone!


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm in love with that MAC Collection! 

Love, love, love!


----------



## ssudiva (Dec 3, 2008)

and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @ the grand prize!


----------



## Ciara (Dec 3, 2008)

Look at the Grand Prize !!!!
I'm in love!!


----------



## LostinBubbles (Dec 3, 2008)

Yowsers!!! Are you serious!?!? Did I see that!? Quite a irresitable lot of goodness I must say! I have never won anything in my life, so I am sure it won't start here however Specktra has been such an incredible resource for so many people. While I may be new to the forums, the site has been my #1 MAC resource for all things MAC (and other brands to actually) for quite awhile. I am more than happy to make a donation to such an awesome site and I hope to see it here for many years to come.

I will definently keep my fingers crossed for that severly drool worthy Grand Prize Gold lot, but at least I know you will put the donation to very good use. You've got my support! Rock on and thanks for the oppurtunity!!


----------



## christinag05 (Dec 3, 2008)

I cant stop drooling at those prizes.


----------



## wheresmytea (Dec 3, 2008)

Got so excited I rushed to donate and totally forgot my username until it was too late.


----------



## maclove1 (Dec 3, 2008)

im sorry this is off topic but can i get a link to the "HaulADays " post i found one but its from 2007 .


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 3, 2008)

Well done Janice and mods!  Wow, what a great idea.  Support our favourite site, and some lucky ducks win a stash!  I love it.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 3, 2008)

check out the grand prize.  That's way more than I have now so it's a must have for me.  So miss lady a few posts up,  you and I will have to fight for it.  It's all mine


----------



## AlliSwan (Dec 3, 2008)

Why not?!


----------



## greyredroses (Dec 3, 2008)

Speechless.

Would I be a total spaz if I begged for a larger photo of the Gold prize lot?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## rbella (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for doing this, Janice.  It is very nice.  I hope lots of people enter because I believe if you utilize this site often, you should help support it.  The prizes look amazing!


----------



## angeec03 (Dec 3, 2008)

OOohh Lala!?! I'm drooling from seeing all the prizes. LOL
It's time to donate some mula!?!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 3, 2008)

it wont let me donate
when i click the button it wont do anything .... maybe im just being a total airhead


----------



## Willa (Dec 3, 2008)

So, if I donate 25$, I get the chance to win one of all the prizes?

If I donate 25$ for the premium access to the forum instead, do I get one  ticket too?


----------



## Janice (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brianjenny17* 

 
_it wont let me donate
when i click the button it wont do anything .... maybe im just being a total airhead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
 Can you try this link and tell me if it works?

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...ton_id=1610077


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Both links work for me...

This is so exciting!! That Grand Prize is HEAVEN


----------



## Janice (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_So, if I donate 25$, I get the chance to win one of all the prizes?

If I donate 25$ for the premium access to the forum instead, do I get one  ticket too?




_

 
Hi Willa! I know it sounds a little confusing. The Pink, Red, and Silver raffle lots are all "appreciation" lots as a gift to the winner (random and separate from the Gold Grand Prize) for supporting the site with their donation via the Gold Grand Prize lot. $25 donation to the site through the raffle will net you 6 total raffle tickets.

If you donate via a forum subscription each $5 of the subscriptions cost is a ticket for the raffle including the bonus tickets if the plan is more than $25. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let me know if I can help with anything else, feel free to PM me too!


----------



## Willa (Dec 3, 2008)

And again, thank you very much Janice


----------



## caramelo23 (Dec 3, 2008)

I need that grand prize lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Janice knows I am slow...so here are my thoughts and I hope it helps those like me 

$25 towards raffle tickets gets you  5 tickets plus 1 bonus ticket = 6 entries
 (Buy more get more entries)
Premium Memberships 

Ex: $25 Silver premium membership gets you 5 entry tickets plus whatever additional raffle tickets you purchased

     $45 Gold Membership would get you 9 entry tickets + what ever additional raffle tickets purchased...
     $100 Platinum = 20 entries 

Is this correct? Bout to upgrade LOL


----------



## Janice (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Janice knows I am slow...so here are my thoughts and I hope it helps those like me 

$25 towards raffle tickets gets you  5 tickets plus 1 bonus ticket = 6 entries
 (Buy more get more entries)
Premium Memberships 

Ex: $25 Silver premium membership gets you 5 entry tickets plus whatever additional raffle tickets you purchased

     $45 Gold Membership would get you 9 entry tickets + what ever additional raffle tickets purchased...
     $100 Platinum = 20 entries 

Is this correct? Bout to upgrade LOL_

 
You got it! That's exactly right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for spelling it out like that.


----------



## Willa (Dec 3, 2008)

Signing up right now for a membership


----------



## jdechant (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow-E Wow-E!! I want the Gold!!!!


----------



## dreita (Dec 3, 2008)

It's a great idea. I've just made my donation


----------



## LouLou69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Very excited British member here - come to mama prizes LOL


----------



## whitneywonders (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_im sorry this is off topic but can i get a link to the "HaulADays " post i found one but its from 2007 ._

 
yeah that's what the email said"HAUL DAYS"...i want that same forum link please

Oh & I want the pink lot....as great as the MAC lot is(& we all know ITS FREAKIN' FANTABULOUS!!)I actually have most of it already....but I'd NEVER NEVER not want it,lol.Getting my tix asap!!!!GO SPECKTRA!!!!!!!!


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 3, 2008)

oh Janice you spoil us so.


----------



## Janice (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_im sorry this is off topic but can i get a link to the "HaulADays " post i found one but its from 2007 ._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whitneywonders* 

 
_yeah that's what the email said"HAUL DAYS"...i want that same forum link please_

 
Hi! The HaulADays is a term I implemented for this time of year on the forum. To participate in the random HaulADay giveaways you need to look for the threads on the forum that specify how to enter. The 2008 HaulADays will NOT have a prize given away every day of the month like last year, there will be at least one prize a week, possibly more. To participate in them is as easy as finding an active giveaway thread and following the instructions on how to enter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think of it as a fun easter egg hunt.


----------



## pangie (Dec 3, 2008)

such amazing prizes!!  i'm floored by the grand prize!!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Can you try this link and tell me if it works?

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...ton_id=1610077_

 
it works this way ... thanks so much!


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow that looks amazing!!


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Can international enter??_

 
*Yesh Caroline,although for us it can work out bit expensive ..£sterling is so weak the exchange rate is sooo bad but yesss the Gold Grand prize ie mememememememememe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Fank you Janice x*
*I need to go into rehab ...i was passing by Mac counter on the way to meet sis for a bit of sushi(she eats that ,I have a sarnie )and took a detour ...wahhh I bought a lovely MAC eyeliner altough not for me *


----------



## dutchdaantje (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you Janice and thank you to the rest of Team Specktra!!
I am very happy to support you with this and hope to enjoy your site even more in the years to come.

Keep up the excellent job you're doing, cause we can't live a day without Specktra.

Good luck to you all for winning those perfect presents!

Seasons greetings to everyone here


----------



## beezyfree (Dec 3, 2008)

wow, that GRAND PRIZE of mac is insaaaanely big. haha


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 3, 2008)

What lovely gifts! Definitely count me in!!


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Fab idea Janice,count me in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*the Gold Grand prize has my name written on it yeyyyyy oh I so wish so *sniff**
*i need to go into MAC rehab *


----------



## Almost black. (Dec 3, 2008)

How many tickets we MUST donate? Is there a minimum? I didn't understand quite well, sorry.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

They are $5 each....you can buy as many as you want is my understanding


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 3, 2008)

HELP!!!  Can someone please tell me where in the paypal process I put my user name? I'm not seeing a "details" place. It just goes to the pay and I didn't think after that you got a chance to do anything it just confirms payment.


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 3, 2008)

oooh, awesome!

Just one question though, How does the "haul a day) giveaway thing work? Im newer to this site.


----------



## maclove1 (Dec 3, 2008)

cool and  thanks


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosasola1* 

 
_oooh, awesome!

Just one question though, How does the "haul a day) giveaway thing work? Im newer to this site._

 
You just reply to the thread before the deadline, the instructions are listed on the thread....and they have a drawing and pull the winner's name...and they will let you know...There is no raffle for those...This is my understanding...someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 3, 2008)

OMG i just wet my pants looking at that mac gift collection it looks soo yummy i'm crossing my fingers for this one


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 3, 2008)

OMFG!!!!!! The MAC collection prize is a must!!!! I want it!!! I'll donate some money tomorrow since I got my check today.


----------



## ticki (Dec 3, 2008)

wowza.  regardless of what all of you say, i'm calling dibs on the gold prize!


----------



## mazzly (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, this is amazing!


----------



## x_ray_eyes (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG... the Stila prize pack makes me drool.......!!


----------



## b-morediva (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG!! I need that mac prize pack in my life!!!


----------



## Lis001 (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow I LOVE THE MAC PRICE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I hope I win something


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

This is so GREAT!! I have never seen so many "Just Arrived" posts ever!! MAC brings the people out don;t it!! YEAHHHH


----------



## deveraux (Dec 4, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## mince (Dec 4, 2008)

Is Paypal the only way to pay? I have a CC but no Paypal account...


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow that Gold prize is amazing!!!!!! My mouth is hanging open!!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 4, 2008)

HOLY GOD!!!! How can anyone NOT enter this?!


----------



## Penn (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mince* 

 
_Is Paypal the only way to pay? I have a CC but no Paypal account..._

 
I'd like to know this too, I tried to set up a paypal account awhile ago and it was a pain to do and I still haven't completed it.


----------



## user79 (Dec 5, 2008)

It's really easy to set up a Paypal account with your credit card, it takes a few days to get verified but you just call the CC company and they will give you the pin as sent by Paypal. I can't imagine not having Paypal anymore! 

However if you don't have Paypal, just click that Donation button, there's a way to pay with credit card as well, it's a small link on the bottom left side of the screen. You just enter the amount you want to pay up top, and then hit the credit card link bottom left.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 5, 2008)

Am finally done with it, yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







It took so much time to do it though (stupid office internet!) ... Am glad I gave Specktra somethin, even though it's negligible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 M sure I won't get anything (even though I'd do anything for that stuff!) ... Ah well, leme dream on


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mince* 

 
_Is Paypal the only way to pay? I have a CC but no Paypal account..._

 
I don't have a PayPal account too, but there's this option where you could jus feed in your CC info + your details n done!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Dec 5, 2008)

*dies*... must.... have.... grand prize....


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 7, 2008)

I just paid for an upgraded specktra membership today in order to qualify for the raffle. I didnt see anywhere in my paypal where I could edit the information to include my forum name. I forwarded a copy of the receipt email to the address in it ([email protected]) along with my forum name. Hope that works


----------



## witchery-woo (Dec 7, 2008)

When will you be pulling names for the raffle?  And I am more than happy to help Spektra run in 2009, since I use you as a reference so frequently.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Panamenanegra* 

 
_I just paid for an upgraded specktra membership today in order to qualify for the raffle. I didnt see anywhere in my paypal where I could edit the information to include my forum name. I forwarded a copy of the receipt email to the address in it ([email protected]) along with my forum name. Hope that works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I was wondering the same thing but I haven't sent an email yet. Do I have to send one to qualify for the raffle Janice?


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 7, 2008)

oh man count me in!! Awesome prizes and I'd love to contribute to the best website in this planet!!! GO SPECKTRA!!


----------



## Janice (Dec 8, 2008)

If you miss the field to input your username, don't fret too much. You will hear from me to confirm your Specktra username if I can't trace your email address back to you.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 8, 2008)

^^Oh, that's good 'cuz I totally missed that part...I used my husband's paypal account that is linked to his e-mail address.  Way to confuse, huh?!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

^^^^ Don't worry she added yours to my stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I get all the no name payments!!!


----------



## Brittni (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Ooook everyone, I'm winning the grand prize so nobody get their hopes up please.  Thanks.




_

 
LOL Thanks for letting us know SuSana.


----------



## SuSana (Dec 8, 2008)

^^haha no problem brittni!


----------



## zoetje (Dec 8, 2008)

What lovely gifts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I have bought it


----------



## LostinBubbles (Dec 8, 2008)

Holy MACaroni! I had a dream over the weekend where I was getting to play with my new grand surprise...it was great, wonderful, fantasticness...but the I woke up. Poo...lol!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ I am so glad you woke up from that nightmare...Because the prize is MINE all MINE!!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 8, 2008)

I know everyone is raving over the Gold prize, which is AMAZING, but I want to also say that _*all*_ the prizes rock!  I would love to win any of those.

Thank you Janice & Specktra!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ That is not gonna get you an extra ticket Rach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am winning all of them....But I aso said that with the Hauladay prize


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ That is not gonna get you an extra ticket Rach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am winning all of them....But I aso said that with the Hauladay prize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











Aw, I'll share with you if I win, Tish.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

Janice...extra tickets for Rachel!!!


----------



## FullWroth (Dec 8, 2008)

Like some of the others here, I never win anything, so I'm just going to pretend I donated $25 to the forum just because it rocks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So if I do somehow win (which I won't), I'll be that much more surprised and happy!

Thanks for doing this, guys!


----------



## LostinBubbles (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I am so glad you woke up from that nightmare...Because the prize is MINE all MINE!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't make me bust out my ninja suit and come find you and all of your MAC goodies...muahaha!
Oh wait...it's the holidays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I share my goodies and spread the joy


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

^^^


----------



## n_c (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## JessicaSarahS (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, I want to enter so badly, but I never win at these things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've got the worst luck.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh god.
That gold prize is to die for.. O_O


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Dec 10, 2008)

Wonderfull idea. Great time of the year to subscribe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You can count on me soon, I have to support the website who support my MAC addiction the most !!!!!

And everyone is so nice around here..






PS: Every price looks really fun to play with


----------



## nerdyone (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok I have been lurking for about 7 months and I want to let you guys know that I'm winning that grand prize!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

Well wear a helmet...Because I plan on tackling you for it !


----------



## Ebonyone (Dec 14, 2008)

Ladies, let's be nice. You can both win. Just know that the gold is mine!


----------



## Ebonyone (Dec 14, 2008)

Ladies, let's be nice. You can both win. Just know that the gold is mine!


----------



## zoetje (Dec 14, 2008)

I would love to win


----------



## lizaloola (Dec 15, 2008)

Omigosh, I want to win and I don't even know how to get back to the original post to see what it is!!


----------



## Catatonia (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG my hand s are shaking I'm so excited!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although you shouldn't worry about me, I've never ever won anything. But that won't stop me donating my last cent even though I'm almost broke. Oh well, good time to finally go on that diet I've been thinking about for ages


----------



## LostinBubbles (Dec 16, 2008)

Must think happy thoughts...*Happy Thoughts* There's a first time for everything....and this is my time...all mine, muah ha ha!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

Such a great idea! And such AWESOME prizes.  My fingers are crossed for the Stila lot! 

Happy Holidays Everyone - Stay Pretty!!!


----------



## Swirlgirl (Dec 23, 2008)

Woo hoo!! I just donated --  what a great idea - - I'm happy to support such a great, welcoming community that is the best source of information on all-things-makeup. And oh yeah, those prizes .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my fingers are crossed for a basket of goodies.


----------



## Bkgurl37 (Dec 23, 2008)

I want the MAC Collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also donated because I love this site! Who else would enable my makeup addiction????


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's hoping that this fundraiser has raised a lot of revenue for Specktra - Janice and the mods do an amazing job, and they deserve it.

Happy Holidays Specktra!


----------



## Janice (Dec 23, 2008)

Any amount is a good amount, everything helps offset the costs of operating the site. That being said, I think the economy has really put a damper on everyone's financial situation (mine included!). 

Good luck to all of you, here's looking forward to the results on 1/1/2009.


----------



## LostinBubbles (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks For the awesome oppurtunity. If anything I am happy my donation can go to keeping the site running smooth and offset some of the crazy costs.

Happy Holidays Specktra!! And a Happy New Year! Woot!


----------



## greyredroses (Dec 23, 2008)

I wish I could donate more but, I finally donated today. This is probably the single most useful makeup info site out there so, it's well worth it.


----------



## tribecca (Dec 24, 2008)

Are we supposed to receive a ticket or some kind of confirmation once we donate?


----------



## soco210 (Dec 24, 2008)

*finally donated!!!  this would definately be a dream come true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## prncezz (Dec 24, 2008)

I donated today, but how will they know it was me?
My specktra username is my email.. which is good. 
But there was no place to enter my specktra username...


----------



## soco210 (Dec 24, 2008)

theres a space underneath the donation to the left that you click, which opens a "notes" box and you type your Specktra user name in there


----------



## prncezz (Dec 24, 2008)

So does that mean I don't get a ticket now?


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 25, 2008)

ug. i need to _stop_ looking at those pics........


----------



## metoyou123 (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow how amazing these prizes are im just drooling over the Mac prize its so worth the donation thanks for doing this raffle


----------



## Janice (Dec 25, 2008)

If you left your name off your ticket and I can't track it back to you I reply to the paypal email and ask your username. No worries, I'll make sure every ticket is accounted for!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 25, 2008)

Holy Moly!  I soooooo want that gold package!


----------



## prncezz (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_If you left your name off your ticket and I can't track it back to you I reply to the paypal email and ask your username. No worries, I'll make sure every ticket is accounted for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! That's SO exciting!!!


----------



## frankenstain (Dec 25, 2008)

I donated. Only 1 ticket worth but you have to be in it to win it. ;3


----------



## rbella (Dec 28, 2008)

I feel like I might poop my pants everytime I look at that last pic.  Holy Shizz, that is a lot and a waaaayyyy generous of you, Janice.


----------



## xeresare (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi everybody, I'm quite new at specktra, I used to read the forum and look for information but it's the first time I post something. 
This lot it's so amazing! I'm not very sure how it works, but I've made a donation, to see if I'm lucky with the silver or the gold lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Janice, you are gonna give us number or just make tickets with our names? The winner will be posted here or you will contact them? Thats so exciting! 

Sorry for my english, I'm Spanish And my english is not as good as I would like


----------



## persephonewillo (Dec 29, 2008)

i love specktra.

thanks for making this a fabulous place everyone


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just arrived and I'm so excited to be here. I wish I knew that this site exist.
Anyhow, I would like to join this 2008 Specktra Raffle, is it still ongoing ? 
What are the advantage of being a premium member ?


----------



## Janice (Dec 29, 2008)

When a member donates or becomes a premium member I write their username down on the back of the raffle tickets. It's very old fashioned so you won't get a raffle number, but the drawing IS based on the numbers on the tickets. I'll use random.org to generate the numbers of the winning raffle tickets by entering the beginning and ending sequence of the ticket numbers.

If you're wondering what benefits there are to becoming a premium member this thread should prove helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/f182/specktra-ne...rmation-48242/


----------



## kerbear (Dec 29, 2008)

janice i bought a ticket but forgot to put my username on the paypal thing (i know i am a silly chicken=-D). but my username is in my e-mail address, so hopefully you can match it up. thankyou.


----------



## Sabrunka (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm gonna donate 25$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the sound of one extra ticket!!! And since it comes to 31$ Canadian, it's like it worked out perfectly that I get the extra ticket haha.

The prizes look DEEELISH btw!!! Any of them would make me happy!

And oh yah.. I did enter my username in the box but for some reason I have a fear that it won't show up?!?! If not it's the same as my e mail lol.


----------



## Stormy (Dec 30, 2008)

I just donated!  Crossing my fingers since I would DIE to win the big one!!!


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 30, 2008)

Janice, 
I was trying to donate through paypal but it wont let me because it says my address is wrong. I guess it is because  i reside overseas.. any help ??


----------



## Jinni (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luckycharms* 

 
_Janice, 
I was trying to donate through paypal but it wont let me because it says my address is wrong. I guess it is because i reside overseas.. any help ??_

 
I live overseas too, and I had no problem donating. Are you able to use your paypal account for payments etc.? If it's been a while since you used it, something might not be up to date.


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 30, 2008)

YAY ! I just made a donation. Fingers crossed that I win any of the lovely prizes. 

@Jinni
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the heads up.


----------



## chirufus (Dec 30, 2008)

I've just made my donation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for this wonderful site


----------



## Brittni (Jan 1, 2009)

I only bought two tickets...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it only takes one to win, right??


----------



## Janice (Jan 1, 2009)

I AM SO FREAKING EXCITED that I woke up at the butt crack of today just so I could wrap up the final details and entries for this while I was out last night. (ugh we don't even want to talk about that, my husband mentioned something about me being a one woman bourbon street. let's just say I might have "over indulged") 

As long as I have everything I need and I double check all the tickets are accounted for we should have winners up by lunch!


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 1, 2009)

good luck everyone!


----------



## xeresare (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm so excited! Good luck everybody!


----------



## Septemba (Jan 1, 2009)

ARGH!!! So excited I want to vomit!!


----------



## meaghan<3 (Jan 1, 2009)

Woo Hooo -- Good Luck!!


----------



## luckycharms (Jan 1, 2009)

I am so excited..can't wait for the announcement of winners


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 1, 2009)

Early congratulations for those who win! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I woke up way earlier than normal today just to see if the winners were posted yet as  I can't wait to hear who wins!!  Now I am back to bed until lunchtime!


----------



## Brittni (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG! I am super excited too. It is exciting even to see your friends win something ya know?? Even my mom (I had to show her the thread as I drooled haha!) was asking me this morning if winners were posted yet.

Goodluck everybody!!!!


----------



## luckycharms (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brittni. 
I did the same .. I showed Dh the photos of the lovely prizes.
Advance Congratulations to whoever wins !!


----------



## Brittni (Jan 1, 2009)

^ LOL that's cute! Yeah, I wonder if four people are going to pee their pants today with excitement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must say I wouldn't mind.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 1, 2009)

Weeeeeeeeeee this is so exciting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## User93 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thats exciting, cant wait! Its such an awesome event, I would be honestly happy for the winners, and of course I agree with Brittni, I would be super happy to see any of my friends here winning! I keep staring at these goodies on the 1st page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought a ticket the last day!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2009)

i managed to buy my tickets yesterday when the site was down! good luck everybody!!


----------



## fash10nista (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I woke up way earlier than normal today just to see if the winners were posted yet as  I can't wait to hear who wins!!_

 

Ditto! 
Congrats in advance to the lucky Spectratites!!!

The suspense is agonizing!!!!


----------



## prncezz (Jan 1, 2009)

Good luck everyone!
I agree fash10nista! The suspense is so agonizing! xD


----------



## rbella (Jan 1, 2009)

Are we there yet? *waits impatiently with fingers crossed and filled with excitement!!*


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 1, 2009)

The suspense is killing me! ahhh I love Specktra!


----------



## kerbear (Jan 1, 2009)

ooooh, i've been refreshing the page every two seconds all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so excited to see who wins


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 1, 2009)

Ooh!  The drawing is today!  Exciting!!!


----------



## Stormy (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh, I'm so excited to see the winners!!


----------



## Janice (Jan 1, 2009)

Who is interested in a live announcement for the raffle?


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 1, 2009)

When ?! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Jan 1, 2009)

that sounds exciting!  I'm in


----------



## soco210 (Jan 1, 2009)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee need to know nowwww lol


----------



## Delerium (Jan 1, 2009)

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 1, 2009)

I would love a live announcement. Too cool for school yo!


----------



## rbella (Jan 1, 2009)

crap, I don't know what live announcement means!!!  Oh, God!! I can't take it anymore!!!


----------



## Janice (Jan 1, 2009)

K, I'm getting everything setup in my office for a live raffle. We'll do the raffle live @ 3 PM CST. I'll use my Stickam - The Live Community, Live Streaming Video account to stream live the raffle results. Everyone can use the stickam chat room (you don't have to have an account) and you can also join in the fun via video conference (with a stickam account).


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_crap, I don't know what live announcement means!!! Oh, God!! I can't take it anymore!!!_

 
Me either! live ??....oh man!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2009)

very exciting! i'll try stay up for it! damn the uk time difference and me being really tired at the moment!!

i'd kill for any of the prizes they're so cool!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll be there for sure. Can't wait. WOOT!!!


----------



## User93 (Jan 1, 2009)

3 PM CST is what time in GMT???? Tell me someone please!

Ok nevermind I just googled it OMG its like in 1 hour????


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2009)

9pm! i had to look it up too! not too late at all!


----------



## User93 (Jan 1, 2009)

Which means midnight for me here! Excitement!!!!!!!!

I followed the link but there is some dude talking. Hmmm.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah i'm not sure how we'll actually see it! do we have to type in your username to see it janice??


----------



## Janice (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's the link to my broadcast. I'll be in and out of the room but you all can feel free to chat amongst yourselves.

[NHCC] Janice - Stickam


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## User93 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------



## chirufus (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Now I really have stress


----------



## rbella (Jan 1, 2009)

Poop.  I can't be there.  I'm heading to my family's house now.  Someone please update on my FB page who one so I can check it on my cell phone....Please....Pretty please!! Good luck to everyone!!!

Thanks again, Janice.  This is awesome, it feels like Christmas again!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## rbella (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG, seriously I'm on the side of the road. Who won?????


----------



## metoyou123 (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_OMG, seriously I'm on the side of the road. Who won?????_

 
#


no idea wish i knew!


----------



## xeresare (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi everybody. We know alrready the winners?


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 1, 2009)

Janice will be posting it up soon!


----------



## SuSana (Jan 1, 2009)

I won the Stila lot!!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 1, 2009)

congrats to the winners!!!!!!!!!!!!  Susana - enjoy all that Stila fabulousness.


----------



## SuSana (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok I went back to the first page and saw that I said I was going to win the grand prize lol, I forgot about that!  The silver is good enough for me though!!


----------



## MikkiPikki (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow... SuSana you're so lucky


----------



## rbella (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG!! Congratulations!!!!!!! I'm so happy you won!!!!


----------



## jdechant (Jan 1, 2009)

The gold MAC prize went to evah2003..i think that was the name..i know it was something 2003...


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 1, 2009)

Hmm I assume all the winners were contacted already most likely? Well congrats everyone who won!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 1, 2009)

Janice named all the winners live on her streaming web channel. I'm sure she will post the names here soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats everyone!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 1, 2009)

Where did Janice go?

Am I the only one that lost connection?


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 1, 2009)

I just went to go back in and there was no chat box so assumed you had all gone...


----------



## MikkiPikki (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm jealous hahaha


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 1, 2009)

Anyone know if my name was called? LOL I was late on the video streaming! I'm in the Eastern Time Zone so I got confused of what her time zone was lol.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't think so, sorry Sabrunka!


----------

